# نظام معلومات المستشفيات Hospital Information System



## مهندس محمد يامن (8 يناير 2007)

لسلام عليكم،

1- تعلم على ميكروسف أكسيس كيفية عمل برامج نظام معلومات المستشفيات كما يلي:
( الجدول Table ثم الاستعلام Queries ثم النموذج Form ثم التقرير Report )

2- نظام معلومات المستشفيات يجب أن يحتوي على المعلومات كافة عن الأجهزة والمرضى والأمارض والصيدلية وغيرهم لانه هو الذي يدير المستشفيات فمن عند هذا القسم يتيح لنا التعرف على المستشفى ومحتوياته ومستلزماته هذا والله أعلم.......

أولا: المرضى
1- اسم المريض
2- عمر المريض
3- عنوان المريض
4- عنوان اقرب شخص للمريض
5- تاريخ المريض الطبي
6- المرض الحالي
7- تشخيص حالة المريض
8- أسباب المرض
9- الدواء المستخدم للمريض
10- تاريخ بدء العلاج
11- تاريخ الانتهاء من العلاج
12- قسم المريض
13- غرفة المريض
14- هاتف الغرفة (إن وجدت)
15- الأجهزة المستخدمة للمريض (إن وجدت)
16- التقارير الطبية للمريض
17- الصور الطبية
18- الطبيب المعالج
19- ..............الخ

ثانيا: الأمراض 
1- اسم المرض
2- سبب المرض
3- أعراض المرض
4- العلاج
5- اسم للدواء
6- كمية الدواء المطلوبة
7- كمية الدواء المأخوذة
8- تفاعل دواء مع دواء
9- تفاعل دواء مع طعام
10- ...............الخ

ثالثا الصيدلية:
1- اسم الدواء
2- رقم التسلسلي للدواء
3- كود الدواء
4-مكونات الدواء
5- مرادف الدواء
6-استخدام الدواء
7- كمية الدواء المتواجد في الصيدلية
8- الشركة المصنعة للدواء مع اسم وعنوان العميل (يراعى التحديث)
9- الشركة الموردة أو الوكالة مع اسم وعنوان العميل (يراعى التحديث)
10 - تاريخ إنتاج الدواء 
11- تاريخ انتهاء صلاحية الدواء
12 - تفاعل الدواء مع الطعام
13- تفاعل الدواء مع الدواء
14- الصيدلي المناوب
15- .................الخ

رابعا الاجهز الطبية:
1- اسم الجهاز
2- رقم التسلسلي للجهاز
3- استخدامات الجهاز
4- اسم وعنوان الشركة المصنعة + اسم العميل (يراعى التحديث)
5- اسم وعنوان الشركة المصدرة + اسم العميل (يراعى التحديث)
6- اسم وعنوان الشركة الموردة أو الوكالة + اسم العميل (يراعى التحديث)
7-صلاحية الجهاز
8-الصيانة التي تمت للجهاز 
9- أنواع الصيانة التي تمت على الجهاز
10- أماكن الجهاز(في المستشفيات)
11 - مرادف الجهاز
12- مدة استخدام الجهاز
13- كمية الجهاز الموجود في المستشفى
14- تفاصيل وملاحظات عن الجهاز
15- تكلفة الجهاز (من الشركة المصنعة)
16- تكلفة شحن الجهاز (من الشركة المصنعة إلى ميناء البلد المصنع إلى ميناء البلد المورد)
17- تأمينات على الجهاز
18- ضرائب على الجهاز
19 شحن الجهاز من ميناء البلد المورد المستودعات
20- تامين المستودعات
21- ضرائب على المستودعات
22- ................الخ


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## Biomedical (10 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

شكرا مهندس يامن على المعلومات المقدمة ونتطلع إلى المزيد إن شاء الله.

أحب أن أشير فقط بأن نظام معلومات المستشفى يقع على عاتق قسم ال It ( الكمبيوتر و أنظمة المعلومات ) في المستشفيات من حيث الدعم والتطوير والمراقبة والمستمرة ، وحتى الإنشاء إذا اضطر الأمر.

أما المهندس الطبي ، فلا يملك الكثير لتقديمه بهذا الصدد . وما يهمه بالتحديد استخدام أحد البرامج والتي تساعده على إدارة المعدات الطبية داخل المستشفى.



سلمت يداك وتحياتي لك.


----------



## hamzagamil (10 يناير 2007)

تعليقا على جملة الأخ BIOMEDICAL بصدد الموضوع اقول ان هناك الآن قسم اسمه Clinical Engineering في أقسام الهندسة الطبية في العديد من الكليات من ضمن وظائف الClinical Engineer ان يقوم بانشاء وادارة وتأمين نظم معلومات المستشفيات


----------



## Biomedical (10 يناير 2007)

hamzagamil قال:


> تعليقا على جملة الأخ BIOMEDICAL بصدد الموضوع اقول ان هناك الآن قسم اسمه Clinical Engineering في أقسام الهندسة الطبية في العديد من الكليات من ضمن وظائف الClinical Engineer ان يقوم بانشاء وادارة وتأمين نظم معلومات المستشفيات



أهلا بك عزيزي و أشكرك على المداخلة.

نظام معلومات المستشفى هو نظام متكامل يحتوي على الكثير من الأشياء وكما أوضح المهندس يامن مشكورا في مشاركته أعلاه.

على سبيل المثال :

نظام الحجز والمواعيد الخاص بالمرضى ، نظام محاسبة المرضى ، نظام العقود وشركات التأمين ، التقارير الطبية والمحفوظة إلكترونيا ، نظام حفظ صور الأشعة ، نظام المختبر وحفظ التحاليل ، نظام الرواتب والمصروفات ، نظام المستودعات والتخزين وغيرها.

لا أعلم ماهي علاقة المهندس الطبي بكل ذلك على الرغم من عملي داخل أحد المستشفيات ؟!

على أية حال قد يكون هناك إلتباس في المسميات المتداولة في الجامعات وليس لدي علم بوجود كليات هندسة طبية تقوم بتدريس كل هذا.

هناك اختصاص يدعى إدارة المستشفيات وهو مختلف كليا عن الهندسة الطبية وقد يكون هؤلاء ملمين أكثر بمثل هذه المواضيع ، و أتمنى وجود أحدهم معنا حتى يعطينا المزيد عن هذا الموضوع.

هذا والله أعلم.


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،

ان مهندس معدات طبية

في الجامعة اخذت بعض المواد التي تدل على ان مهندس المعدات الطبية ممكن ان يعمل في نظام معلومات المستشفى وهي : 

1- تطبيقات الحاسوب في الطب
2- برمجة سي + +
3- مدخل الى شبكات الحاسوب في الطب

------------------------------------------------

هذا والله اعلم وجزاكم الله كل الخير

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## Biomedical (13 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

عزيزي المهندس يامن ،

مع أني لا أتفق معك بالرأي ، ولكني أحترم رأيك .

هناك العديد من المهندسين الذي درسوا البرمجة أثناء تعلمهم ودراستهم للهندسة الطبية ، وذلك حتى يتسنى لهم تطوير أنظمة طبية حاسوبية.

كما تعلم بأن هناك العديد من المعدات الطبية التي يتم التحكم بها عن طريق الحاسوب وبرامج خاصة ، وهناك أيضا برامج طبية تم تطويرها للتشخيص والعلاج. وهنا يبرز دور المهندس الطبي ودوره في تعلم البرمجة والشبكات.

حتى يتسنى للمهندس الطبي العمل في نظام معلومات المستشفى ، لابد أن يتعلم الكثير عن البرمجة ولغات البرمجة بما يوازي ما يتعلمه مبرمجوا الحاسب الآلي . و إذا قرر المضي قدما في هذا الاتجاه فسوف تكون طبيعة عمله فقط Programmer وليس مهندس طبي !

على أية حال ، أشكرك جزيل الشكر على إتاحة الفرصة لي للتعبير عن رأي الخاص و أترك للقارئ حرية التعبير أيضا ، ولكني أوجه نداء لكل مهندس طبي بالقيام بزيارة أحد المستشفيات الكبيرة في مكان إقامته ، وذلك للتعرف أكثر عن هذا الموضوع.

تحياتي لك.


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،،،


الملفات المرفقة تطبيقات على اجزاء من نظام معومات المستشفيات


ارجوا من الله قد وفقت في الاختيار والله ولي التوفيق......


----------



## Biomedical (24 يناير 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*

أخي المهندس محمد يامن ، جزاك الله خيرا على حسن نيتك وحرصك على نشر الفائدة .


تحياتي لك .


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الل خيرا


----------



## ابن المدينة (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مثنى (5 فبراير 2007)

أخي المهندس محمد يامن جزاك الله عناخيرا ونسال الله تعالى لك المثوبة


----------



## قيثار الحب (15 مارس 2007)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي محمد


----------



## حاتم المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

أخي المهندس محمد يامن جزاك الله عناخيرا ونسال الله تعالى لك المثوبة


----------



## توقيع فنانة (13 يناير 2009)

يعطيكم العافيه جميع كانت معلومات قيمه حقيقة ً


----------



## hanyone (6 أبريل 2009)

معلومات مفيدة 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## ahmed ezzat (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للحوار المتحضر من جميع الأطراف المشاركة


----------



## nada mohammed (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
اريد مساعده فى انشاء برنامج نظام معلومات للاجهزه الطبيه فى المستشفى بأستخدام accessلأنى ضعيفه فى استخدام البرنامج شكرا


----------



## خرير الماء (28 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed.madani (29 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي المهندس وشكرا لك


----------



## mohabd28eg (29 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير والتوفيق​


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزيت خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## Dr_cool (3 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------

